# new 14g planted pics



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

Pics of my 14 gallon redone into npt sorority


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

It looks great! I especially love the floating plants


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> It looks great! I especially love the floating plants


thanks...


the floating plants are becoming a pain, every week im throwing away a handfull of it,and its growing too well, the bottom of the stalks are almost touching the sand if i left it go unchecked for a couple of weeks, the fish and snails love hanging out in it though so ill keep it. its frogsbit
i put some dwarf water lettuce in last week and its growing a bit,it only gets an inch deep into the water so it may be better for smaller tanks in the future



ive also go amazon sword, java fern, anubias, marimo moss ball,java moss and a couple of other unnamed plants..

i suspect that the biggish plant on the left back corner of the tank is some sort of house plant,the stem seems very thick,ill see how it does in there for a couple weeks i guess ill find out if its aquatic or not


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I would like to get something like that for my tank, currently I have a bunch of stem plants floating (hoping they'll sprout some roots soon).

Does the frogbit seem to block out a lot of the light for the other plants?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

i guess it can block out some light,i usually just throw out a handfull when it is totally covering the top,usually i keep some gaps up there so light will get through


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> I would like to get something like that for my tank, currently I have a bunch of stem plants floating (hoping they'll sprout some roots soon).



if you were in my state i woulda given you a bunch for free


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

It breaks my heart to hear you're just throwing it away! Have you considered selling it? 'course I'm sitting here jealous seeing how well it's growing, lol.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I wish you were in my state! I've never seen frogbit in any of the LFS I frequent


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

thats frogbit floating??
NICE!!! mine dont have roots anywhere comparable to that!! I wonder what we are doing differently. Probably has to do with your tank being NPT and mine being gravel...but still. HMM.

I LOVE your tank!!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> I wish you were in my state! I've never seen frogbit in any of the LFS I frequent


 i bought a piece of driftwood with some anubias on it for like 8 bucks one day at my lfs and i talked the guy into throwing 5 pieces of frogsbit into the bag for free..

the tails on it were only about 2 inch max when i first got it,for a while i had gravel in the tank and the max i got was maybe 2 and half inch, when i switched to npt,it multiplied faster and the tails doubled in length,i guess the organic dirt much give it loads more nutrients to grow big..its like a little floating jungle up the top of the tank


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

repru04 said:


> It breaks my heart to hear you're just throwing it away! Have you considered selling it? 'course I'm sitting here jealous seeing how well it's growing, lol.



im only new to keeping plants,started a couple months ago,so im still an amateur,i also know nothing about packing plants for shipping and mailing them.. then the fact that i only really have extra frogsbit, i havent had to trim any of my other plants yet,so after buying the packaging and mailing the frogsbit once every 2 weeks i wouldnt be really making any money,maybe 4 or 5 dollars if anything

but if anyone was living in my state and wanted to meet me close enough to my home they are welcome to free frogsbit


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

I might look into that frogsbit for later tanks. I just recently got a floating water sprite, and I'm hoping it grows well. My fish loooves to sleep in it.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

i just did water changes and some cleaning on my 2 tanks,i threw away 2 handfulls of frogsbit and a few bunches of hornworth.. i need to find somebody local to swap plants with as im in need of stem plants


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

be careful throwing it out...if it gets into your local waterways it is known to be an invasive species and can overgrow lots of native plants and play hell on an ecosystem.

also, if your stem plants aren't getting enough light because of it, you might want to take a second fluorescent bank and place it at the base of the tank, angled up and inward so that they get light from an unobstructed source.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah,i cut it up and put it in a bag and then put it in the trash bag..i reckon its chances of gettin into a lake are slim,it will most likely end up in a land fill..

i try keep patches of light coming through for my stem plants,i dont really have any fast growing stems at the moment so that sucks,cant afford any more lighting for now definately something ill consider in future ty


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

NIce tank, i was always told to let the extra plant matter dry out then throw away.

how many girls do you have?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

4 girls


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful tank !!!!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

That floating stuff is Frogbit? Cool! Do you live anywhere near the CT border? I could meet you somewhere and take some of that awesomeness off your hands.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

no idea where the ct border is,id have to ask my wife,im still newish to this country..

im near the nh border i know that much..



little update on the sorority, the day after i got my little pretty full red vt female she was swimming funny,she was kind of floating on her side at the top,she was trying to swim down in the tank but it was like she couldnt get down, like she was full of air and just floated back up so i took her out and cupped her, i put salt and extra stress coat in her cup,shes in the cup for 2 days now, each day i changed water and salt, she seems to be ok now. gonna give her another day or two of isolation floating in the cup and then release her back in..

im not sure what was wrong with her,if she was just sick when i got her or if shes just stressed being in with other females so i guess ill find out when i add her back into the tank


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> no idea where the ct border is,id have to ask my wife,im still newish to this country..
> 
> im near the nh border i know that much..
> 
> ...


Oh, you're on the total opposite side of the state from CT, then.

Sounds like your fish had an issue with swim bladder.


----------

